# Funny Pics Thread!



## rusty13

I want to have a hot topic to!!It takes more muscles to frown then smile!


----------



## rusty13

the statistics say that children laugh an average of 200 times a day and adults laugh only 12 times a day.


----------



## Da' Manster!

hearing the Lebron jokes that will come out in full force tonight once San Antonio eliminates Miami!

Q:What's the difference between the planet Saturn and LeBron James?
A: Saturn has rings!

Q:Why did LeBron James get an automatic transmission in his Lamborghini?
A:He's not good in the clutch!

Q:Why didn't LeBron James go to college?
A: Because he can't pass the finals!

Q:What does LeBron James have in common with a fabric store?
A: Neither carries any hardware!

Q:Why does LeBron only get served boneless buffalo wings?
A:Because he has a tendency to choke!

Q: What is the difference between Lebron James and a one dollar bill?
A: You can still get four quarters out of a dollar!

Q: What's the difference between Lebron James and Mike Tyson?
A: Mike Tyson never bit off more than he could chew!


----------



## ICEE

Whats the difference between the RG3 and Lebron: Lebron is smart enough not to get married


----------



## rusty13

M.J. would kick his ass!


----------



## Da' Manster!

So when I ordered my sub today at JJ's, there was a cute lady behind the counter that took my order...When I got done paying her, I said "knock! knock!"...she smiled and said "who's there?"...I said.."Little old Lady!"...She giggles and replies.."Little old lady who!"...I said.."what do you think you are?!..a Yodeler!"


----------



## rusty13

ha was she naked? that would be horribly funny!


----------



## Da' Manster!

rusty13 said:


> ha was she naked? that would be horribly funny!


It would have been if I had ordered some "fish tacos"!!...


----------



## rusty13

i really need new skinny jeans because i really want to crush my balls!!!


----------



## rusty13

I want to invest in the mans karate lessons,I have a coupon for him,its good for a free uniform and a month free lesson.Oh and if he signs up my son gets his dragon patch!I mean I want him to avenge his fathers death!!!At least hes not blowing the money on boos!!!


----------



## rusty13

Cleveland cryed so bad when Lebron left I can still hear them wimpering down here!!!


----------



## scent troll

rusty13 said:


> Cleveland cryed so bad when Lebron left I can still hear them wimpering down here!!!











and were still crying until the cavaliers start winning again


----------



## ICEE

The Spurs demise made me laugh.. Was f*cking epic


----------



## scent troll

ICEE said:


> ITs over.. What a shitty Finals for the Heat.... Lebron your garbage.. go home plz...


GIVE ME A BREAK
you posted that in the last minute of the game
demise my ass

things that make me happy. lunch time. an hour of relaxing, eating and talk radio before the second half of the day starts. thank god for that. swear to god this week is straight outta hell. any time outside of this building is time well spent


----------



## ICEE

Ocellatus2000 said:


> ITs over.. What a shitty Finals for the Heat.... Lebron your garbage.. go home plz...


GIVE ME A BREAK
you posted that in the last minute of the game
demise my ass

[/quote]

Lies.. I posted that at the end of the 3rd quarter with Miami down 13.. Had no clue they'd pull that sh*t off


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

dis pic rii hurr brought the giggles in a m8


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## rusty13

underwear goes inside the pants!!!


----------



## rusty13

Manster she didnt age well,I would probably put myself down!! I hear antifreeze works well and taste sweet!!!LOLLOLOLOLOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scent troll

man ive seen that top gun then and now picture before....holy crap
i dunno if tom cruise is a freak of nature or whats her face just had a hard ass life after the 80's were done


----------



## ICEE

THats unreal... good post da manster


----------



## rusty13

I think i just swallowed my puke!!!!!!!!


----------



## rusty13

I can count to 1!


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ocellatus2000 said:


> THats unreal... good post da manster


thanks David!...


----------



## Bawb2u




----------



## scent troll

jesus im 7 inches taller then the tallest guy on that chart


----------



## Da' Manster!

^^^...that's pretty incredible if you stop and think about it...goes to show you don't have to be 6 foot tall and handsome in order to be successful in Hollywood!


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

its disgusting how short hollywood is


----------



## ICEE

Danny Tanner said:


> its disgusting how short hollywood is


says the indian... what are u 5 foot nothing?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

5 '10

its depressing how short coach bombay is


----------



## scent troll

aqhu talk belongs in aqhu


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

uhh we are discussing a picture that was posted in this thread


----------



## Da' Manster!

Danny Tanner said:


> uhh we are discussing a picture that was posted in this thread


He was referring to ICEE insulting you which has nothing to do with the picture that was posted in this thread!...


----------



## ICEE

This site is dead as f*ck.. any discussion should be paid for imo


----------



## rusty13




----------



## Da' Manster!

^^...


----------



## rusty13

HILARIOUS!!


----------



## ICEE




----------



## Bawb2u

Da said:


> ^^^...that's pretty incredible if you stop and think about it...goes to show you don't have to be 6 foot tall *and handsome* in order to be successful in Hollywood!


So, moving to Hollywood?


----------



## ICEE




----------



## Da' Manster!

this thread!...


----------



## rusty13




----------



## scent troll




----------



## rusty13

why when I wash my car does it become a target for bird crap? Not just any the purple crap!!I guess the dirt acts as a camoflauge!!I was pissed at first then laughed!Lesson learned!


----------



## scent troll

i wash my car once a month at most in the car wash at work. i have pine trees over hanging the driveway and get sap on it almost daily...needless to say the bird crap too. thats why i bought a grey truck. hides dirt pretty well


----------



## rusty13

Ocellatus2000 said:


> i wash my car once a month at most in the car wash at work. i have pine trees over hanging the driveway and get sap on it almost daily...needless to say the bird crap too. thats why i bought a grey truck. hides dirt pretty well


So I should buy a purple car or a BB gun!!Thanks for the advice!!LOL!!


----------



## scent troll

right on lol
im thinkin neighbors would have a phit if they saw you poppin birds every day with a bb gun but im thinkin after a week of that the car would be nice and clean


----------



## rusty13

Ocellatus2000 said:


> right on lol
> im thinkin neighbors would have a phit if they saw you poppin birds every day with a bb gun but im thinkin after a week of that the car would be nice and clean


LOL!Luxury of the country,I'll buy a Piranha Gat off Craigslist!! Itsthe cheaper and probably the fun way!Recreation!!!


----------



## scent troll

wish i lived in the country! i have neighbors that are practically on top of me. no way to live. doesnt stop me from having the occassional camp fire and letting off fireworks on the 4th of july


----------



## rusty13

So my Piranha totally wants to bang yours!!!Is there a courtship or do we just split pups 50/50?Pimpin Whats the going rate per species?


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll

^


----------



## rusty13

Look at that Albino pig!!!You're killin me!!! That man is wrong!!I think the pig has a case!!!


----------



## scent troll




----------



## rusty13

D said:


>


thats the greatest bow down best pic ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rusty13

Manster,STILL GOING!STILL LAUGHIN!!Rectal exam!!!


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ocellatus2000 said:


>


that's a good one, Mike!...









@ Rusty...Glad you liked it!...I'll keep posting more as I find them!...only the cream of the crop!...


----------



## rusty13




----------



## rusty13




----------



## scent troll

sooooooooooooo true


----------



## rusty13




----------



## rusty13

Central, you're a great friend but if Zombies chase us i'm tripp'in you!!


----------



## Da' Manster!

^^...some good ones, Rusty!...


----------



## Da' Manster!

damn stupid ass vegans!...


----------



## scent troll




----------



## rusty13

She"s so SEXY and I don't like blondes!!!


----------



## rusty13

Your Momma's so Fat,I-DA-HO potato wants to sponsor her!!!


----------



## rusty13

Katt Williams QuoteIMP DOWN!!!


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!

Edit: Click on pic for better quality and resolution!


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## rusty13

"Bumblebee Tuna Bumblebee Tuna"Ace Ventura still KICKS ASS!!!


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## rusty13

Thats Disgusting!LOL!


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll

thanks for the awkward work boner


----------



## Da' Manster!

I knew you would appreciate that Mike!...


----------



## rusty13




----------



## Da' Manster!

politics....


----------



## rusty13




----------



## rusty13

A guy dies and is sent to Hell. Satan meets him, shows him doors to three rooms, and says he must choose one to spend eternity in. In the first room, people are standing in sh*t up to their necks. The guy says "no, let me see the next room." In the second room, people are standing with sh*t up to their noses. Guy says no again. Finally, Satan opens the door to the third room. People are standing with sh*t up to their knees, drinking coffee and eating danish pastries. The guy says, "I pick this room." Satan says okay and starts to leave, and the guy wades in and starts pouring some coffee. On the way out Satan yells, "O.K., coffee break's over. Everyone back on your heads!"


----------



## rusty13

While my third-grade class was completing a writing exercise, one of the students asked me how to spell "piranha." I told him I was unsure. To my delight, he went to the dictionary to solve his problem. That's when I overheard another pupil say to him, "Why bother to look it up? She doesn't know how to spell it anyway."


----------



## scent troll




----------



## rusty13

Thats [email protected]#d up I had to double take


----------



## Da' Manster!

good one, Mike!!....


----------



## scent troll

^







ownedddddd


----------



## rusty13

52 *things* you would love to say out loud at *work* - and may probably have!!

1. I can see your point, but I still think you're full of sh*t.

2. I don't know what your problem is, but I'll bet it's hard to pronounce.

3. How about never? Is never good for you?

4. I see you've set aside this special time to humiliate yourself in public.

5. I'm really easy to get along with once you people learn to see it my way.

6. Who lit the fuse on your tampon?

7. I'm out of my mind, but feel free to leave a message.

8. I don't work here. I'm a consultant.

9. It sounds like English, but I can't understand a word you're saying.

10. Ahhhh. I see the f ***-up fairy has visited us again.


----------



## bob351

wanderlust took the day off sick watched that movie, twas entertaining at parts semi chick flick though.


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll




----------



## rusty13

Ha! That is a long driveway!I wouldnt want to walk to the mailbox,yet I dont see one!


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ocellatus2000 said:


>


That pic is still cool!...







...I'd love to be on that island looking at the beautiful scenery and just chillin'!...


----------



## scent troll




----------



## rusty13

trolls

trolls

Judge to Defendant: "DO you have anything to offer to this Court before I pass the final sentence?"

Defendant to Judge: "No your honor, my lawyer has took every penny."


----------



## scent troll

^ gets good at 2:00


----------



## Da' Manster!

^^..not bad Mike!...


----------



## scent troll




----------



## Da' Manster!

^^^....


----------



## rusty13

A joke dedicated to the Trolls!!


----------



## rusty13




----------



## Da' Manster!

Trolls rock!...I used to love to pull on their hair!


----------



## Da' Manster!

Four men went golfing together one day; three headed to the first tee and one went into the club house to take care of the bill. The three men started talking, bragging about their sons. The first man told the others, "My son is a home builder and he''s so successful that he gave a friend a new home - for free." The second man said, "My son was a car salesman and now he owns a multi-line dealership. He''s so successful that he gave a friend two Cadillacs." The third man, not wanting to be outdone bragged, "My son is a stock broker and he''s doing so well that he gave his friend an entire stock portfolio." The fourth man joined them on the tee after a few minutes of taking care of business. The first man mentioned, "We were just talking about our sons. How is yours doing?" The fourth man replied, "Well, my son is gay. I''m not totally thrilled about it, but he must be good. His last three boyfriends gave him a house, two cars, and a stock portfolio."


----------



## Da' Manster!

Confucius say " man with hole in pocket .. feel cocky all day "


----------



## rusty13

LOL!


----------



## scent troll

rusty13 said:


> View attachment 208666










gotta love south park

Conficious say: man who walk through doorway sideways going to Bangkok


----------



## Da' Manster!

^^^^.....







...never heard that one before!

Confucius say...man who lay woman on ground have "piece" on earth!


----------



## scent troll

Confucious say: man who make mistake on elevator wrong on many levels


----------



## Da' Manster!

Confucius say boy who play with girl during her period get caught red-handed


----------



## ICEE

Canada day. :usa:


----------



## scent troll

ICEE said:


> Canada day. :usa:


keep it in aqhu funny man
and you got the emoticon wrong


----------



## ICEE

I was stating something that made me laugh today, which is canada day.


----------



## scent troll




----------



## Da' Manster!

Former president George W. Bush...click on pic for better resolution and quality!


----------



## scent troll




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll

hahahaha i wonder if the teacher was a chick


----------



## Da' Manster!

^^..I know man!..I love these funny homework answers!...


----------



## rusty13

X looks like this X,LOL!!


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll

hahahahah thats good
im currently drinking a coke. i feel better about that
i hope i never make it to #4


----------



## ICEE

thats a good one da manster


----------



## Da' Manster!

Thanks guys!...


----------



## scent troll

^ AMEN to that
those were my thoughts all through high school/college sitting in math


----------



## Da' Manster!

^^...funny thing is I told my professor in Calculus 2 the same exact thing...Unless you are an engineer who designs bridges, buildings, etc. very seldom are you going to use mathematical equations in the real world...his response to me was "it supposed to get you to apply yourself and get your mind acclimated to figuring out and solving problems"...I was like OK..


----------



## scent troll

Da said:


> ^^...funny thing is I told my professor in Calculus 2 the same exact thing...Unless you are an engineer who designs bridges, buildings, etc. very seldom are you going to use mathematical equations in the real world...his response to me was "it supposed to get you to apply yourself and get your mind acclimated to figuring out and solving problems"...I was like OK..










sorry not buying it. college is a sham. i never understood why i had to take creative writing, trig and philosophy to be in law enforcement. its called "pay us money" 
instead of streamlining education and getting in and out ready to rock at your chosen career you end up with a 6 figure debt, knowledge you completely forget after your first year outta school and $300 out of date text books.

^ now THAT...makes me laugh


----------



## Da' Manster!

^^^...that sums it up pretty well!..although I wouldn't trade my four years a the University of Maryland for anything in the world!...Partied all the time, got laid every weekend, hung out with the fellas during happy hour..we'd all hit the bars after class during weekdays!...it was the life!...


----------



## scent troll

no doubt its fun. but im refering to the achademic side of things. total waste of money


----------



## rusty13

Da said:


>


Im gonna be on #4 when my wife takes away #3!!!!LOL!!!


----------



## rusty13




----------



## rusty13




----------



## rusty13




----------



## Da' Manster!

^^...some good ones, Rusty!...







...love that Darth Vader one!...


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!

A small Southwestern Virginia Wild Animal Park had acquired a very rare species of gorilla. Within a few weeks, the female gorilla became very horny, and difficult to handle. Upon examination, the park veterinarian determined the problem. The gorilla was in heat. To make matters worse, there were no male gorillas of the species available.

While reflecting on their problem, the park administrators noticed Ed,******* intern, responsible for cleaning the animals' cages. Ed, like most ********, had little sense, but possessed ample ability to satisfy a female of ANY species. So, the park administrators thought they might have a solution.

Ed was approached with a proposition; would he be willing to have sex with the gorilla for $100.

Ed showed some interest, but said he would have to think the matter over carefully. The following day, Ed announced that he would accept their offer, but only under three conditions.

"First", he said. "I don't want to have to kiss her. Secondly, you must never tell anyone about this." The park administration quickly agreed to these conditions, so they asked what was his third condition.

"Well," said Ed. "You've gotta give me another week to come up with the hundred bucks."


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!

Funny, but messed up!...


----------



## Da' Manster!

Like a bawse!!


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## rusty13

agreed!!


----------



## Da' Manster!

Rusty, did you see the pics of my former diamond rhom?!...you didn't respond back so I was wondering if you got them!


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## rusty13

Da said:


> Rusty, did you see the pics of my former diamond rhom?!...you didn't respond back so I was wondering if you got them!


 Yea Hes A Monster Beautiful fish!!!I see why you miss him!!!


----------



## Ægir




----------



## scent troll

^ i would kill that cat emidiately. i already hate cats...but f*ck with my fish tank and its time for a garbage bag, a cinder block and a deep lake


----------



## Ægir

The friend that kept my rhom for a few years had 2 cats, and they would always jump on the of his tank.

I know that feedings that take multiple bites arent "humane" but... every day I wished for that phone call.


----------



## Da' Manster!

Lucky for the cat that tank wasn't a 180 with a ravenously hungry pygo shoal!...


----------



## scent troll

i think i would sincerely pay money to watch a video of a cat that jumps into the wrong tank.


----------



## rusty13

Ocellatus2000 said:


> i think i would sincerely pay money to watch a video of a cat that jumps into the wrong tank.


Agreed!!!


----------



## scent troll

anyone else do this when on the phone?


----------



## Ægir

Nope, usually just pace back and forth.


----------



## Malladus

No, only women gossip on the phone.


----------



## scent troll

right you are...and thats the price im willing to pay to have one in my life.


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!

gotta love the Philly Phanatic!...


----------



## rusty13




----------



## rusty13




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Yeges

I know the Zimmerman stuff is getting pretty old, but I saw this today and it cheered me right up. Make sure you add in the voice when you see the picture though, Alright yall?


----------



## Da' Manster!

remember this famous interview from last year that went viral!.."the smoke got me and I got bronchitis!".."ain't nobody got time for that!"...


----------



## Marshall1391

we are a strange race to be honest...


----------



## Da' Manster!

^^^...







+







= friends til the end!...


----------



## Da' Manster!

All of this superhero talk got me thinking about the Incredible Hulk series from the late 70's to early 80's...(one of my favorite TV shows growing up)...Here is a hulkout scene because Banner gets aggravated that he doesn't have enough change!...those in my age group can certainly sympathize with David because these pay phones were notorious for eating your change and not giving your money back...and on top of that your call gets disconnected or doesn't make it through...*I DON'T HAVE TWENTY FIVE CENTS!!!!*...


----------



## scent troll

90s kids will appreciate this 
check out mila jovovich


----------



## Da' Manster!

One of the funniest commercials of all-time!...it can't beat this "Air Supply" burger!...


----------



## Bawb2u

I got a two-fer today that made me laugh twice HARD on the second one. I was in the store buying deli stuff, glanced over at the woman next to me, made eye contact, so I just nodded. She gives that sniff, noise, looks at me like I have boogers and turns away. So, I'm in my car getting ready to leave and it's raining pretty hard. I see her running, pushing her cart, trip and face plant in a puddle. Got to admit, I laughed but put the car in park and got out to check on her.
She gets up soaked, skinned knee and screams at me to F off, so I politely f*ck off. No worries, she fell in a puddle, she's pissed, don't mean a thing to me until she cranks her motor, slams the car in reverse and backs into a car. I laughed until I almost cried. Mean on my end? Maybe. Funny on my end? Oh f*ck yeah.


----------



## Da' Manster!

^^...cool story...thanks for sharing...


----------



## Ægir

This Article


----------



## Da' Manster!

I never knew Pacu were fond of testicles!...


----------



## Marshall1391

got to look into this! HAHA,

"They bite because they're hungry, and testicles sit nicely in their mouth," he told the paper.

WHAT WHERE YOU DOING TO THAT FISH!


----------



## Ægir

Marshall1391 said:


> got to look into this! HAHA,
> 
> "They bite because they're hungry, and testicles sit nicely in their mouth," he told the paper.
> 
> WHAT WHERE YOU DOING TO THAT FISH!


How small is your junk, that both of your nuts can fit in the mouth of a pacu.


----------



## Bawb2u

Ægir said:


> got to look into this! HAHA,
> 
> "They bite because they're hungry, and testicles sit nicely in their mouth," he told the paper.
> 
> WHAT WHERE YOU DOING TO THAT FISH!


How small is your junk, that both of your nuts can fit in the mouth of a pacu.
[/quote]









Don't even need shrinkage, that's a big old nut cutter right there.


----------



## Ægir

Bawb2u said:


> Don't even need shrinkage, that's a big old nut cutter right there.


Yeah, and that fish is pretty good sized as well.


----------



## scent troll

i just saw that pacu story on my local news. i was like OH SH*T ITS A PACU! all excited like and my gf was like "uh...ok...thats weird you know that"

pfury is well ingrained.


----------



## scent troll




----------



## Da' Manster!

good looking Pacu there!...


----------



## Marshall1391

imagine getting sold a pacu without realising, was thinking today, when RBP's are babies, they go through a stage where they look like hatchet fish, might breed them then take out the local tropical fish community with false pretences


----------



## scent troll

anyone who buys a pacu thinking its a piranha has only themselves to blame


----------



## bob351

What if the person is blind and buying a few piranhas for his son for his 10th birthday, his son also has terminal cancer and his dying wish was to have some piranhas.


----------



## scent troll

what if? just cause you're blind doesnt mean you have to be an idiot
problem?


----------



## bob351

A blind man cant see the difference, his only option is to ask the salesman and trust in his word for his dying son.


----------



## scent troll

what a blind man CAN do is ask for a second opinion and rely soley on a certified ichthyologist for opinions regarding the matter of species identification. and perhaps rely less on the minimum wage employee whose more concerned with facebook status updates then proper classification of freshwater fish. i.e. dont be an idiot.


----------



## Marshall1391

or get his son a gold fish and tell the little sh*t to deal with it...


----------



## scent troll

thank you marshall. i was trying to hint at something like that without sounding mean. spot on, spot on


----------



## Marshall1391

why would you buy a kid with cancer a pacu? its just irresponsible, plus when he dies, which is inevitable since he's terminally ill, they blind guy will have to look after it, in which case he wont be able to do water tests properly, the pacu will suffer and eventually die... jesus, does nobody think of the wider picture these days..?


----------



## bob351

Or so that when his child dies he has the piranhas as a living memory of his kid.


----------



## Marshall1391

he's blind, you cant care for a fish blind... get a cat


----------



## scent troll

/sits back and watches this conversation unfold


----------



## bob351

Why cant you care for a fish blind? They are handicapable you ignoramus, multitude of ways to get around the issue.

Let me guess, you also hate blacks and gays and think that the only people who deserve anything are the superior white race?


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll

random question of the day.

if you pay a woman to have sex...shes a prostitute. and thats illegal

if you pay a woman to have sex but film it...you're making a porno and shes an actress and thats legit

thoughts?


----------



## Da' Manster!

Hmmmm!...Very interesting!....have to think about that one!...


----------



## ICEE

Ocellatus2000 said:


> random question of the day.
> 
> if you pay a woman to have sex...shes a prostitute. and thats illegal
> 
> if you pay a woman to have sex but film it...you're making a porno and shes an actress and thats legit
> 
> thoughts?


 always have a smart phone ready when your banging prostitutes, in case you get busted your just filming


----------



## Da' Manster!

I'm getting ready to bang this super hot blonde chick that wants me!...got a pic to prove it!...PM anyone?!...


----------



## scent troll

yes please


----------



## ICEE

Da said:


> I'm getting ready to bang this super hot blonde chick that wants me!...got a pic to prove it!...PM anyone?!...










did i really just read this

pm it then bro


----------



## Da' Manster!

Just out of respect and privacy, I've decided to change my mind...


----------



## Marshall1391

sh*t that pissed me off today, this...



bob351 said:


> Why cant you care for a fish blind? They are handicapable you ignoramus, multitude of ways to get around the issue.
> 
> Let me guess, you also hate blacks and gays and think that the only people who deserve anything are the superior white race?


saw a bloke throw a melon at someone today, made a proper crunch when it connected! was pretty funny


----------



## Da' Manster!

So did the melon explode, Marshall?!...


----------



## Marshall1391

well, cracked then hit the floor haha, which reminds me! THIS!


----------



## scent troll

still waitin on that PM broseph


----------



## Bawb2u

Ocellatus2000 said:


> still waitin on that PM broseph


Here, he sent it to me by accident.


----------



## scent troll

LOLOLOLOLLOLOLLOLOLOLOLLOLLLOL
oh sh*t hahahaha


----------



## Da' Manster!

Bawb2u said:


> still waitin on that PM broseph


Here, he sent it to me by accident.









[/quote]

Last time I ever share anything with you, A$$hole!....









that was supposed to be confidential!...


----------



## scent troll

manny send me her pic for real


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ocellatus2000 said:


> manny send me her pic for real


She got pissed off at me last night for even discussing it with you guys!...She was reading my posts on my computer!..







...and she saw where I posted that and gave me an earful!...now, I'm in the proverbial dog house!...


----------



## scent troll

the f*ck....your girl that you were gonna bang was with you while you were on pfury?
i smell something...smells like bullshit


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ocellatus2000 said:


> the f*ck....your girl that you were gonna bang was with you while you were on pfury?
> i smell something...smells like bullshit


yes, she was visting me last night and we had just got done eating dinner and she was watching TV while I was posting and then she came over and saw what I posted!...and then she got pissed at me!...what don't you understand?...







...hope that clears up any confusion.

and that is when I apologized to her and then had to back track and say I wasn't going to PM or post her pics...


----------



## scent troll

yeah ok....fine. i believe you. but you can tell her you're not gonna do it. but go ahead and do it anyways wtf. she wont know unless you wanna be a dumbass and do it in front of her


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ocellatus2000 said:


> yeah ok....fine. i believe you. but you can tell her you're not gonna do it. but go ahead and do it anyways wtf. she wont know unless you wanna be a dumbass and do it in front of her


not at this time...I respect your personal privacy and I ask you do the same...


----------



## scent troll

Da said:


> yeah ok....fine. i believe you. but you can tell her you're not gonna do it. but go ahead and do it anyways wtf. she wont know unless you wanna be a dumbass and do it in front of her


not at this time...I respect your personal privacy and I ask you do the same...








[/quote]







no bitch, pics now hahaha


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ocellatus2000 said:


> yeah ok....fine. i believe you. but you can tell her you're not gonna do it. but go ahead and do it anyways wtf. she wont know unless you wanna be a dumbass and do it in front of her


not at this time...I respect your personal privacy and I ask you do the same...








[/quote]







no bitch, pics now hahaha
[/quote]

maybe next time!...


----------



## Da' Manster!

One of my favorites!

A Minneapolis couple decided to go to Florida to thaw out during a particularly icy winter. They planned to stay at the same hotel where they spent their honeymoon 20 years before.

Because of hectic schedules, it was difficult to coordinate their travel schedules. So, the husband left Minneapolis and flew to Florida on Thursday, with his wife flying down the following day.

The husband checked into the hotel, and unlike years ago, there was a computer in his room, so he decided to send an email to his wife. However, he accidentally left out one letter in her email address, and without noticing his error, sent the email.

Meanwhile....somewhere in Houston, a widow had just returned home from her husband's funeral. He was a minister who was called home to glory after suffering a heart attack. The widow decided to check her email, expecting messages from relatives and friends. After reading the first message, she screamed and fainted. The widow's son rushed into the room, found his mother on the floor, and then glanced up and saw the computer screen which read:

To: My Loving Wife

Date: Thursday, April 13, 2006

Subject: I have Arrived!

To My Dearest Love:

I know you are surprised to hear from me. They have computers here now, and you are allowed to send emails to your loved ones. I have just arrived and have been checked in. I see that everything has been prepared for your arrival tomorrow, and look forward to seeing you then. Hope your journey is as uneventful as mine was.

PS.....Sure is hot down here!


----------



## Marshall1391

hahaha thats amazing! was expecting this to be one of those touchy feely type stories haha


----------



## scent troll




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Marshall1391

that twerk had my in fucknig stitches!


----------



## Marshall1391




----------



## scent troll

^ HAHAHAHAHAHHA
"exceptionally sassier"


----------



## Bawb2u

Marshall1391 said:


> that twerk had my in fucknig stitches!


Turns out it's a fake. It's a Jimmy Kimmel video.


----------



## Da' Manster!

Marshall1391 said:


> View attachment 210353


good one Marshall!....


----------



## Marshall1391

cheers guys, shame about the twerk..


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll




----------



## Bawb2u

Don't know why move, you need to click on them.


----------



## Da' Manster!

^^^...one of my favorite gifs of all-time!...







...dat ass and bod!...


----------



## scent troll

^ that made me laugh
manny actually has a list of favorite sexy gifs


----------



## Bawb2u

Ocellatus2000 said:


> ^ that made me laugh
> manny actually has a list of favorite sexy gifs


Manny can't last long enough for videos so he speedfaps to gifs. .


----------



## Da' Manster!

^^...Dat's right!...the quickest hands this side of the Mississippi!....


----------



## scent troll




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Ægir




----------



## Marshall1391

heres an idea...


----------



## scent troll

^ nice lol


----------



## Da' Manster!

I love cyanide and happiness!....


----------



## Marshall1391

hahaha! it's wicked!


----------



## Da' Manster!

Marshall1391 said:


> hahaha! it's wicked!


Marshall,
Did you get those boots from Texas?!


----------



## Da' Manster!

Like a bawse!....


----------



## RayW

Speaking of HoBos... Saw a hobo on a unicycle in NC this weekend... I couldn't laugh... it was actually too funny


----------



## Marshall1391

Da said:


> hahaha! it's wicked!


Marshall,
Did you get those boots from Texas?!
[/quote]

i did mate, cheers


----------



## Da' Manster!

^^^....


----------



## scent troll

^


----------



## Da' Manster!

^...


----------



## scent troll

^


----------



## Da' Manster!

^^....


----------



## scent troll




----------



## Da' Manster!

you can still see some







.....


----------



## scent troll

AY GURL SHAKE DEM TITTIEZ!!!!!


----------



## scent troll




----------



## Marshall1391

haha i wonder who this is aimed at, could get something up but you americans are a little sensitive to humour, so ill give it a miss


----------



## scent troll

get it up
no ones butt hurt here but you
must be really workin your ass off in afghanistan being on pfury so much.


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Marshall1391

was gonna be the new york skyline, and grafting away, stagging on, looking at sand, doing 12 on 12 off, again, cheers for that.


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## bob351

Ocellatus2000 said:


> get it up
> no ones butt hurt here but you
> must be really workin your ass off in afghanistan being on pfury so much.


Can you imagine updates from soldiers fighting in ww1, ww2 or nam if they got some time to post online and send photos back.

Shieettt.


----------



## RayW

I have the letters my grandpa wrote back home to my grandmom from WWII... it would have been amazing to see pictures and such... he told me many stories and would have loved to see some of the things he saw... but some of his stories he shared with me when I grew up were pretty horrifying...

Funny thing... he mentioned lots about the brittish forces waving white flags and running away from the front lines....nearly every letter mentioned such actions...

(jk marshall... he was in the navy... you know we...well I at least support you")


----------



## Da' Manster!

You don't mess with the Trooper!....Iron Maiden rocks!....


----------



## scent troll




----------



## Da' Manster!

@ Mike's new avatar!


----------



## RayW

Reading Bryce's tailgate story


----------



## Da' Manster!

^^^....lots of catching up to do, huh?...


----------



## RayW

Yea... I gotta get on here more...lol


----------



## scent troll

things that made me laugh today. watching a salesman open a door that was locked, walking right into it with his coffee and turning his shirt from white to brown.


----------



## Da' Manster!

^^^...you see those videos on YouTube all the time!.....


----------



## RayW

I see that happen at work...lol. Just a couple weeks ago someone was getting into the elevator and couldn't wait that extra 2.2sec for the doors to open all the way and he barged in and his elbow hit the door causing him to drop his coffee on the floor and he turned in a frantic panic and his pancakes slid off his tray and landed on the floor as well... I was the only one in the elevator laughing... (I am a dick)


----------



## scent troll

^







the fact that you were the only one laughing in a crowd is funnier then the story itself 
hahahahahahahaha god bless people like you


----------



## scent troll




----------



## RayW

I do this every day to my GF... but I wait until she is completly done and rinsing the sponge out... HAAHAHAH!

oh... and about me laughing at inappropriate times... Know the part in the titanic movie where the dude falls into the prop wake and is propelled into the depths in the prop wash in a circular fasion???? Yea... I was the onty one in the theater laughing... girl i was dating (for like 3 weeks mind you) was pissed... I walked out... she never talked to me again... worth it!


----------



## Da' Manster!

some funny stories, guys!...


----------



## scent troll

http://unhearit.com/#


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll




----------



## RayW

AHAHAHHAHAHA! I had mortal combat on Game Gear! that GIF is awesome!


----------



## Da' Manster!

Mortal Kombat rocks!...


----------



## Da' Manster!

Start packing Lou, my old spaghetti stain!..but Sylvia you can't get rid of me!..I've been here since Donna's wedding!...


----------



## scent troll

things that made me laugh. damanster successfully trolling on trolls in a sea of trolls (aqhu)








classic stuff


----------



## Da' Manster!

^^....





















...............







....................


----------



## scent troll




----------



## Da' Manster!

I got my peeps with me today!...


----------



## scent troll

i dont get it? peeps made you laugh or your ironic comment about said product made you laugh? 
seems kind of artificial to manufacture a joke like that.

/reported


----------



## Da' Manster!

^^...


----------



## scent troll

<3 u manny


----------



## Da' Manster!

not feeling well right now, man...I've got cough, cold, and flu...


----------



## scent troll

sorry to hear
vitamin C, rest, water...repeat until you feel better.
hang tight brother


----------



## Da' Manster!

thanks dude...just took a two hr nap because I couldn't sleep worth a sh*t last night..but slowly but surely I'm getting out of my system...I'm taking zinc + Vitamin C tablets, nyquil at night, plenty of water, and eating chicken noodle soup!...


----------



## scent troll

good man. yep just gotta take it as easy as possible. sometimes impossible with work and what not. but getting sick is just..awful. so i feel your pain bro.


----------



## Da' Manster!

no sh*t, brah...I've already been through two boxes of tissues in the last 24+ hrs or so!..







...I don't know which is worse...the constant coughing or blowing my nose every 5 minutes!..


----------



## Da' Manster!

mike's original response in mementos hybrid thread...


----------



## scent troll

the hybrid thread


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!

I remember seeing this de-motivational poster a while back...Memento's manta ray thread reminded me of it!


----------



## scent troll

things that made me laugh today. the movie legion. horrible movie with even worse acting. 
ayo hollywood, u for real rite now? shhhheeeiiiit


----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## Da' Manster!

Ocellatus2000 said:


>


I posted this on Keepers a while back!...Classic!...


----------



## scent troll




----------



## Da' Manster!

sad thing is there is more truth and fact to that then it being funny.


----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## Da' Manster!

Ocellatus2000 loves tube steak subs!...


----------



## scent troll




----------



## Da' Manster!

that was one of those "It's funny, but it's not funny" scenarios!...


----------



## scent troll

naw man...its just funny








especially because shes obviously in a wheel chair because shes fat. morbid obesity...the new handicap


----------



## Da' Manster!

speaking of morbid obesity, how's ICEE doing?...have you heard from him?


----------



## scent troll

yeah he texted me a few weeks ago
hes alive...doing what im not sure but alive


----------



## Da' Manster!

/loves that Teddy R avatar...Never knew Mike had it in him!...


----------



## scent troll




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## bob351

Morning after pill its essential...

If that fails then just abort, sucks if you hit it up with a religious nut, thank sh*t canada doesn't have many.


----------



## scent troll

^ wow thanks for the lulz bob
great addition to the thread

now if youll excuse i have to go jam a shotgun slug into my face


----------



## scent troll




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## Da' Manster!

Mike trolling Bob351 hard in AQHU!...


----------



## scent troll




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## Da' Manster!

^^^...


----------



## Da' Manster!

make him grunt, Ocellatus2000!...Make him grunt!....


----------



## Da' Manster!

my funny jokes in AQHU!...


----------



## scent troll

post pics or funny stories or gtfo
stop post spamming 
sincerely yours, everyone reading your sh*t


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ocellatus2000 said:


> post pics or funny stories or gtfo
> stop post spamming
> sincerely yours, everyone reading your sh*t


----------



## Da' Manster!

braxton hornswaggle and gemini !...


----------



## scent troll

what did i tell you? pics or GTFO


----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## Umadbro

Lol, my dad would flick the light switch on and off while saying get up, get up, get up over and over.


----------



## bob351

Id loose it on my dad, I am no morning person so waking me up needs to be done with caution.


----------



## Umadbro

Funny, cause it am pure evil in the morning as well. I think the sick bastard enjoyed my misery


----------



## Pit_man




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## confused

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## scent troll

^ hawt


----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll

amirite fellas???? ha!!!!!!!!!!!!
/SLAPS KNEE AND LAUGHS


----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll

/fails at embedding


----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll

not funny
but worthy of posting


----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll

happy halloween


----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll

lol who remembers crazy town?
/is well aware that no one visits this thread
/doesnt care


----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll

new avatar?


----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## Ægir

central said:


>


Better with Cheerios and a beer... (Beerios)


----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll

little walking dead lulz


----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll

this picture isnt funny at all
it doesnt have to be


----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll

found a pic of ICEE


----------



## scent troll




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll

^









im telling your man...the powers that be wanted them to advance. believe it


----------



## Da' Manster!

yeah bro!...that's all the talk here in DC this morning on redskins radio!...people are pissed and angry with their conspiracy NFL theories!...


----------



## ICEE

Da said:


> yeah bro!...that's all the talk here in DC this morning on redskins radio!...people are pissed and angry with their conspiracy NFL theories!...


thats the talk everywhere bro.. the fix was in 100% ... gg sports in america


----------



## Da' Manster!

ICEE said:


> yeah bro!...that's all the talk here in DC this morning on redskins radio!...people are pissed and angry with their conspiracy NFL theories!...


thats the talk everywhere bro.. the fix was in 100% ... gg sports in america
[/quote]

come on bro...I understand what you're saying because as a skins fans and former season ticket holder, the burgundy and gold has been royally screwed by the zebras more than our fair share...it goes on in every game, Dave!..every game has bad calls!..it comes with the territory...bad teams lose and make excuses, good teams overcome mistakes, don't make excuses, and just find a way to win!...


----------



## ICEE

every game may have bad calls.. but nobody ever would pick that flag up.. all be it a minute late.. if a fix wasn't in bro.. every sports personality in america is crying outrage


----------



## scent troll

pics or gtfo
theres a sports thread for this bullshit discussion


----------



## scent troll

anyone know what breed of cat this is? im going to pick it up later this week...breeder said its a long hair Persian


----------



## scent troll




----------



## Titus

central said:


> anyone know what breed of cat this is? im going to pick it up later this week...breeder said its a long hair Persian


Looks Nicolas Cageian but I'm no expert, only got one cat...


----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Ægir

I am just going to assume thats for tobacco use...


----------



## Da' Manster!

Ægir said:


> I am just going to assume thats for tobacco use...


right on, bro!...









David will appreciate this one!...Barry effin' Sanders!...


----------



## scent troll

guy was a legend. you should google pics of that stadium today. RIP Pontiac dome


----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## Da' Manster!

Like a BAWSE!...


----------



## Da' Manster!

best catch evah!!


----------



## Da' Manster!

WTF?!...


----------



## Da' Manster!

buck showalter gets left hangin' by Reynolds!


----------



## Da' Manster!

MODS, FUKK'EM!


----------



## scent troll

Thank you for contributing to the lulz manny:lmao:


----------



## Da' Manster!

central said:


> Thank you for contributing to the lulz manny:lmao:


I've got plenty more to contribute to this awesome thread!...


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!

HOLY CRAP!....


----------



## scent troll

^







the ending of that was hilarious


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll

you're starting to ruin the thread








its funny pics thread not sh*t that makes me lose my appetite thread


----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## ICEE

Not funny


----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## Da' Manster!

textbook roundhouse kick!


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## ICEE

thats what dt has coming for him


----------



## Da' Manster!

ICEE said:


> thats what dt has coming for him


----------



## scent troll

bro you knock big women but unless youve had one you wouldnt know. i big woman will make you nut harder and deeper then youve ever nutted before. 
end rant


----------



## Da' Manster!

central said:


> bro you knock big women but unless youve had one you wouldnt know. i big woman will make you nut harder and deeper then youve ever nutted before.
> end rant


----------



## Da' Manster!

I love it when the matador gets...


----------



## scent troll




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll

That nose picking one is hilarious lolololol


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!

Just the way you like 'em, Mike!...










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!

damn!...


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll

^ if that guy isnt dead he living in a wheel chair now









and let me be clear. the 'big' women i like are still women. clean, pretty faces, well dressed and act feminine. why is it when people find out you prefer larger women they automatically default to assuming you like the walmart single mom of 5 hellish kids who has her buttcrack showing and chain smokes parliment 100's? 
you can be plump...and beautiful.


----------



## scent troll

/just goggled for large women looking classy and sexy for 15 minutes and found nothing of the sort
nevermind...you're correct. fat women = walmart baby mama asscrack bitches


----------



## Da' Manster!

@ Mike's last two posts!...but seriously, I get your point...and I agree with you...I like my women the way I like my ribs...with some meat on the bones!...


----------



## Da' Manster!

funniest pic evah!!..and so true!...


----------



## scent troll

Lol so true 
It's impressive isn't it? Course the same can be said with dems.

Was gonna post a funny pic but I can't figure it out in my phone.


----------



## scent troll




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## ICEE




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!

PS...How many volts do you think this moron took?!..


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## ICEE

im saving that man.. thats hilarious














good sh*t


----------



## wizardslovak1

lmao these pics are awesome hahah


----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## Da' Manster!

the redskins cheerleaders!...would you hit it?










PS...click on pic for better quality and resolution


----------



## ACrowe25

Every one...


----------



## scent troll




----------



## Da' Manster!

Remember this epic pic!...when the bullets had the tallest and shortest players in NBA History!..Manute Bol and Muggsy Bogues!


----------



## scent troll




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## ICEE

manny those pics aren't funny you fuckin retard so stop f*cking derailing this thread. i know your iq is low but it says funny pictures doesn't it? yeah alright it does so f*ck off


----------



## scent troll

ICEE said:


> manny those pics aren't funny you fuckin retard so stop f*cking derailing this thread. i know your iq is low but it says funny pictures doesn't it? yeah alright it does so f*ck off


/reported

Manny is the first and only guy to contribute here other then me

Ty manny. 
Icee feel lucky if u aren't warned because of this


----------



## ICEE

Manny posted pictures of cheerleaders asking if they were hot. I'm sorry you can warn me all you want but make sure you suckle my c0ck afterwards. Dude ruined this thread

lock it up egir


----------



## scent troll

can I post pics from my iPhone?


----------



## Da' Manster!

central said:


> Manny posted pictures of cheerleaders asking if they were hot. I'm sorry you can warn me all you want but make sure you suckle my c0ck afterwards. Dude ruined this thread
> 
> lock it up egir


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## ICEE

you shoulda saw what mike said before he edited his post


----------



## Guest

agreed...there has been a lot of chatter recently about bandwidth and this thread died when bullsnake deleted his account...shut it down egir


----------



## ICEE

n4p said:


> agreed...there has been a lot of chatter recently about bandwidth and this thread died when bullsnake deleted his account...shut it down egir


this


----------



## Da' Manster!

fine by me!...I just won't post in here!...shut it down, Ægir!...


----------



## ICEE

Why do you get so butthurt. Like a little f*cking kid man. You're the oldest one here . Relax and post your stuff . Every 1 in 599 pics you post makes me laugh


----------



## Da' Manster!

ICEE said:


> Why do you get so butthurt. Like a little f*cking kid man. You're the oldest one here . Relax and post your stuff . Every 1 in 599 pics you post makes me laugh


get off, David!...


----------



## scent troll

This is the biggest waste of bandwidth. Lock this down Ægir


----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll

the real ISIS flag


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll

Yesssssss







manny still bringing the lols even with aqhu gone. 
Ty for not being icee and leaving like an emo


----------



## Da' Manster!

central said:


> Yesssssss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manny still bringing the lols even with aqhu gone.
> Ty for not being icee and leaving like an emo


anytime, brosef!...


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll

Those are perfect


----------



## Da' Manster!

A knuckleball in slow motion...


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll

#pwnt


----------



## Da' Manster!

sup Mike!..How you doing?...


----------



## scent troll

That kids probably a vegetable now. 
Not funny


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll

can post the pic apparently. feel free to copy and paste the link in your browser to view the most conservative tattoo of a child I have ever seen. 
actually...lets be honest. no one will do that.

AYO EYGUR!!!!!!!!! LOCK THIS BITCH UP!!!!


----------



## Da' Manster!

^^^...pretty sad pic Mike...crazy ass people in this world.


----------



## Da' Manster!

jack nicholson....old, fat, and ugly...but I'm pretty sure those hot young chicks are attracted to him because of his looks and not his money!...


----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll

Hahaahahahahahahha 
Dude no way


----------



## Da' Manster!

Mayweather vs. Pacquiao


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

Da manster those kids are similar height to you. You see how that chick is crouching down as she referees that fight? Thats how I imagine people talk to you. 5'6 is INSANELY beta tier. I bet you drive some sh*t tier car thats over 10 years old to, adding to overall beta score of -14.


----------



## Da' Manster!

Wide_Eyed_Wanderer said:


> Da manster those kids are similar height to you. You see how that chick is crouching down as she referees that fight? Thats how I imagine people talk to you. 5'6 is INSANELY beta tier. I bet you drive some sh*t tier car thats over 10 years old to, adding to overall beta score of -14.


----------



## scent troll

some sh*t doesnt have to be funny here


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

That picture literally does nothing for me. You could have posted a picture of a cedar tree and I would have had the same expression.

f*ck off out of here with your 2006 era "HAWWWTTT CHICCCKKK THREADDDDDD LOLOLOL" and the generic squad would post that smiley with hearts in its eyes over some chick getting kissed by another.


----------



## scent troll

well this entire threads dedicated to you. so thanks for the feed back. please let me know if you have any more requests! 
and as always, check back for new and exciting content often! LOL 
also i legit reported you to the admins


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

hehehehehehehehehehehehehehehe


----------



## scent troll




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

hahahahahhaha LOLlll epixxxx Maymay


----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

bahahahahhaha im lawlinn n. soooo hardsdd riii now

DANk MAYMAYS man


----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll

RIP social lives


----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll

pic of my desktop for you guys to lewl at


----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

HOLD UP

(heeeeeeeeeeeyyyy)

DID SUM1 ORDER SUM EPIX LELZY LULZ?????

CAUSE JUST GOTTA FRESH SHIPMENT OF DANK MAYMAYS


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll

wtf


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

edit


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll

Mmmmm yesssssss


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll

really damanster? you don't foresee this being a problem with Ægir or the admins? 
ok...








/sits back and waits for the warning to be handed out


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll

^ lol that's literally what I'm doing watching that


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll

Holy f*ck
The size of that Boulder that almost crushed that white car!!!
Talk about lucky


----------



## Da' Manster!

like a bawse!...







...how in the hell did this cat survive?...







...I guess cats always do land on their feet.


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

The fact that you are 33 and contribute daily to a dead fishtank forum's funny pics thread sickens me to my core.


----------



## scent troll

please post pics or get out
thank you


----------



## scent troll




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

WOW DANK ^^^^^ LOLOLOL SHOWS THE DIFF BETWEEN USA N ENGLISH

HAHAHAHHAAH LOL UR 33 HAHAHAHHAHA


----------



## scent troll

41 actually


----------



## Ariana_Grande

I don't get the 1st floor reference


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

In Britain they go by :

Ground Floor, then 1st floor, 2nd floor, etc


----------



## scent troll

Ha hahahahahahahaha that's good pg humor 
Oh Britain when will we ever be on the same page??


----------



## ACrowe25

DT where in Canada you from? Went to a beer fest and had the best beer I've ever had in my life from Flying Monkies. Going to drive to Ontario this summer and visit their brewery. Never heard of them prior.


----------



## scent troll

Preeeeetty sure this is the funny pic thread. Not beer thread #4. 
Pics or gtfo

/doesn't post pic


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

ACrowe25 said:


> DT where in Canada you from? Went to a beer fest and had the best beer I've ever had in my life from Flying Monkies. Going to drive to Ontario this summer and visit their brewery. Never heard of them prior.


Toronto, Ontario

If you ever in the area this summer feel free to not contact me under any circumstances. I am not availalble, and do not wish to meet anyone from a piranha board. Thanks.


----------



## Da' Manster!

Wide_Eyed_Wanderer said:


> DT where in Canada you from? Went to a beer fest and had the best beer I've ever had in my life from Flying Monkies. Going to drive to Ontario this summer and visit their brewery. Never heard of them prior.


Toronto, Ontario

If you ever in the area this summer feel free to not contact me under any circumstances. I am not availalble, and do not wish to meet anyone from a piranha board. Thanks.
[/quote]

please learn how to read...this is a funny pics thread...capisce?...comprende?...understand?...good, now STFU and post pics and cut out the social bullshit!...


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll

Amen to that.


----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

ATTN: Daily reminder that you are a 33 year old bum who updates a fish tank forums funny pics thread every afternoon.


----------



## scent troll




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

hahahah i remember seeing that dank meme over 600 times before on the internet over the years ^^ DANK tho


----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll

these gremlin memes


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

Wide_Eyed_Wanderer said:


> ATTN: Daily reminder that you are a 33 year old bum who updates a fish tank forums funny pics thread every afternoon.


----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

anyway you can change ur username to "purveyor of dank memes"

lol im dying over here at work, and my partner keeps asking me whats up? so i show him the thread and he starts literally cracking up

everytime u update im like to him "HEYYY FRANKl!! LOOK MIKE JUST POSTED ANOTHER DANK MEME" as he rushes over and bursts into laughter

i cant wait to view this thread after quitting time when me and frank blow eachother in our work van


----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll

found the perfect 10 body








god damn that chest is on point


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll

amirite fellas (danny) hahahahahha


----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

scent troll said:


>


Holy f*ck could you imagine the global backlash if that ever happened? What is it like 1/6th of the planet is muslim, the violence and rioting would be insanely crazy.


----------



## scent troll

everyone that's not muslim would (at least secretly) celebrate. its like the school yard bully finally getting popped in the nose. no one has the balls to call an entire religion that, but it is.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

made me laff


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer




----------



## scent troll

Showed that last one to my fiancé. She looked at me and nervously laughed.


----------



## Da' Manster!

Rule #1 in life: NEVER, EVER, be the first one to pass out!..


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!

yo Mikey!...serious question, boo...would you hit it?...







...she's not bad looking in the face.


----------



## scent troll

yes. that's so weird man. that face is actually skinny looking and shes hella pretty. if you block her body you're 100% certain shes going to be a 8/10. 
then that body...jesus. 
but yes. id power f*** her mouth all day and cover her obese torso in my c**shot


----------



## Da' Manster!

scent troll said:


> yes. that's so weird man. that face is actually skinny looking and shes hella pretty. if you block her body you're 100% certain shes going to be a 8/10.
> then that body...jesus.
> but yes. id power f*** her mouth all day and cover her obese torso in my c**shot


first thing I always wonder when I see morbidly obese women like her is how in the hell do they wipe themselves after peeing or taking a dump?!..







...even grooming "down there" would have to be an almost impossible, tedious task!...


----------



## scent troll

that's why she has a pretty face. use that. the body is for dumping your load only.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

Thanks for the column of fat chicks creep. All you had to say was "mike would you do a fat chick?". But nope, you used your googly eyes to google fat chicks because the nasty shadow person that lies in your soul cannot be surpressed. Thanks for ruining this page.


----------



## scent troll

the shadow person


----------



## Ariana_Grande

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/creepy/comments/38ss9b


----------



## scent troll

Holy sh*t. Nice gar


----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

scent troll said:


>


lol


----------



## scent troll

Funny link thread? Yes. Yes.


----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll

#youth


----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll

las vegas from space. 
not really funny. not everything has to be a fuckin joke...just enjoy the thread


----------



## Da' Manster!

good pic, bruh!...


----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## r1dermon

Post something funny or gtfo


----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll

that feel when no gf


----------



## scent troll

but then that feel when u single and u do wut u want


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## r1dermon




----------



## scent troll

bullshit...you can use the stubs still


----------



## Da' Manster!

scent troll said:


> bullshit...you can use the stubs still


there isn't a sexual fetish that Mike hasn't tried at least once!...


----------



## scent troll

Mmmmmm yes


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

OMG denk mumeem


----------



## scent troll

Holy f*ck. 
Lock her up egur


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Ariana_Grande

bobme lives, hes posting on No Solicitation Allowed


----------



## scent troll

Cool. Don't care. This is pfury


----------



## Ariana_Grande

You are such a bitch


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

how central reacts to being in a botanical garden on sunday funday


----------



## scent troll




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

LOLOL WHEN U WAITING FOR Snorlax AND Snorlax HAS A FIRE HYDRANT OUTSIDE HER HOUSE AND U JUS CLIMB UP ON THE FIRE HYDRANT AND WAIT FOR Snorlax AHAHAHAHHAHAHA LOLOLOL WELL MEME'D


----------



## scent troll

holy sh*t I cant stop laughing 
so much truth in that


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

This picture is awesome. It kind of reminds me of the old man just accepting his fate at this stage in life. Like the alien overlords have finally taken over earth after years of battle. So this guy just puts on his outerwear, lights up a smoke, and waits for the inevitable in style.


----------



## scent troll

jesus Christ that's both beautiful and terrifying at the same time.
and that's a hell of an awesome take on that pic danny. now that you mentioned that I cant see it as anything but that.


----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll

danny feels this


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

Dats my dude bill burr, im a fan


----------



## scent troll

If I was 10 years older with a retreating hairline is look just like him. Slightly less red hair tho


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

HEY CENTY I THINK IVE FOUND THE RIGHT CAFE FOR U HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH BAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer




----------



## scent troll

theres a better one with blood photoshopped into it.
post that or gtfo


----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll

name that movie
(damanster will get this in 2 seconds)


----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

lol manny makin me lel this marning


----------



## Da' Manster!

Tom Cruise...Like a bawse!...







....sitting atop of the burj khalifa!....not funny, but very impressive...dude is living the life!


----------



## scent troll

did you see him perform his own stunt on that cargo jet during the latest missions impossible? dude is no joke
mad respect for TC








and lets be real...guy still looks good as f*ck


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

oh girl the things id do to get me a taste of those delcious abs


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

NM Tom Cruise is only 5"5 tall. Legit confirmed beta male. Everything he has done in his life including his net worth and looks is equal to 0 for being a under 5'10 beta male.


----------



## Da' Manster!

scent troll said:


> NM Tom Cruise is only 5"5 tall. Legit confirmed beta male. Everything he has done in his life including his net worth and looks is equal to 0 for being a under 5'10 beta male.


he's a midget...


----------



## scent troll

ok im 6 5''....I would gladly trade lifestyles and bodies with TC any day. fuckin like height is that important now a days


----------



## r1dermon

Post a f*cking picture you faggits or gtfo!


----------



## scent troll

/posts pic


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!

Pigs really do fly!...


----------



## scent troll

fuckin cop doesn't give a f*ck


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll

Would bang


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll

Damn

/unzips


----------



## Da' Manster!

holy sh*t!...just plain wrong!...


----------



## scent troll

Hahahahahahah that name


----------



## Da' Manster!

Here ya go, Mike!...







...dat azz!..







....amirite?...


----------



## scent troll

Dude. 








I'm about to rub one out here in a second


----------



## Da' Manster!

edit: deleted because of Zeshan's request


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

yep and mannys creepy side resurfaces once again

take a break from the board thanks

we arent 14 anymore and fappin to porn gifs

dank maymays or gtfo


----------



## Da' Manster!

Wide_Eyed_Wanderer said:


> yep and mannys creepy side resurfaces once again
> 
> take a break from the board thanks
> 
> we arent 14 anymore and fappin to porn gifs
> 
> dank maymays or gtfo


sorry about that Zeshan...it won't happen again.


----------



## scent troll

Speak for yourself. I fap to whatever I find worthy. Gifs. Tubes. Jpegs. Obituaries. I don't have standards.

Carry on manny.


----------



## Da' Manster!

leave 'em hangin!


----------



## scent troll

Someone should photoshop 2 penises in her hands lol


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

HOLY f*ck r1ders mom got some killer abs

/slaps knee


----------



## scent troll

legit looks like my fiancé with less body hair










what if that was actually that things semen? how awesome would that be?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

Lmao

wut do? im def taking option D
https://vine.co/v/e602hY2Vl67


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!

One Hell Of A Fallen Soldier 
After saving thousands of lives during the Mumbai serial blasts of March 1993
by detecting more than 3,329 kgs of the explosive RDX, 
600 detonators, 249 hand grenades and 6406 rounds of live ammunition,
Zanjeer was buried with full honors in 2000.


----------



## scent troll

I came here to laugh not to feel.


----------



## Da' Manster!

scent troll said:


> I came here to laugh not to feel.


I hear ya Mike...just thought it worth posting...but from here on out, just funny pics in this thread and serious ones in AQHU!...


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

Da said:


>


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll

the women should be executed (along with the fetuses) and the ***** should be destroyed as well. 
we need standards back into society. people laugh and high five over this but he just created four fatherless future inmates.


----------



## r1dermon

Job security.


----------



## Da' Manster!

scent troll said:


> the women should be executed (along with the fetuses) and the ***** should be destroyed as well.
> we need standards back into society. people laugh and high five over this but he just created four fatherless future inmates.


totally agree Mike...and how much you want to bet those female prison guards were probably white?...


----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll

Disgusting. No class. America is truly a perverted and soon to end culture. 
Proof that humans are not meant to be free.


----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll

Not true. I've dumped A* p*ssy for not treating me right. 
I find that last picture inaccurate. 
Reported.


----------



## Da' Manster!

scent troll said:


> Not true. I've dumped A* p*ssy for not treating me right.
> I find that last picture inaccurate.
> Reported.


alright bro...reality check...the "reported" joke is older than the semen stains on your boxer shorts...it's not that funny anymore, brosef...you need to come up with some new material!...


----------



## scent troll

Learn to read asshole. Funny pics thread. Pics or gtfo


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## CorGravey

Ha! Jamal lol.


----------



## Ariana_Grande

cor?


----------



## CorGravey

Ya buddy it's me. Back keeping fish again. With my kids this time, we got a 75 or 80 gallon Hagen with one 2" red.


----------



## r1dermon

Post lel pic or gtfo


----------



## Ariana_Grande

why such a big tank just for one baby red


----------



## CorGravey

Just "testing the water" with my young children and the hobby. They are really interested it's great. Spent a decent amount of money on tank and gear, didn't leave myself a lot of money for fish. Might add a couple more soon.


----------



## Ariana_Grande

I would ditch the red and get some glofish instead or some electric blue jack dempsys


----------



## CorGravey

Goldfish? Ya ok have fun with them, gold fish are ok I guess. Lol. I think I'll stick to my red, the kids are pretty attached to chomper in these past weeks, got a marble crayfish in there with it too. Looks good imo. might add two or three more in the future, I would like some caribes but my local pet shops rarely get them.


----------



## Ariana_Grande

GLO FISH not gold fish


----------



## CorGravey

Oh ya lol oops. I always regretted getting rid of my old 90 gallon and my 5 reds. Piranhas are my fish, not that I'm not interested in other species, I have had cichlids before, they're cool, I just have a bigger connection with piranhas for some reason. They're what I like so that's what we got. My four year old boy is really into them now and my younger daughter is fascinated too. Don't really care what others think my setup looks tight and I'm happy with it, not entering any contests, just teaching the kiddos a bit of responsibility. Cheers.

Just googled glo fish, fawk out of here.


----------



## Da' Manster!

Hey N3P,
there's a big p-fury/keepers party and bash next week!


----------



## Ariana_Grande

where at?


----------



## Da' Manster!

pdestroyer69 said:


> where at?


in your mouth, everyone's cumming!!...







....damn dude, you fell for the oldest joke in the book!..hook, line, and sinker!...


----------



## scent troll




----------



## r1dermon




----------



## scent troll

I hate that I have to enter full site mode to add pics. So instead of adding pics or not adding pics I'll just post about how it's difficult to add pics.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

Da said:


> where at?


in your mouth, everyone's cumming!!...







....damn dude, you fell for the oldest joke in the book!..hook, line, and sinker!...








[/quote]

lololololololol


----------



## Da' Manster!

r1dermon said:


> View attachment 215322


good find, Liam!...







....and to think she was once our boyhood idol Bruce Jenner whose iconic image was on the cover of a wheaties box in 1976!...how the mighty have fallen!..


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

damn man bruce jenner


----------



## scent troll

would you?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

no


----------



## scent troll

yeah me neither


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

dont get me wrong dude is looking fly AF

I just wouldnt bang him because i hate anything and everything kardashian related

do you kno people from real countries like Norway laugh at americans and their royal family the kardashians


----------



## scent troll

I've heard more then one person say that's Americas royal family. Pretty fitting though when you think about the state America is in these days. 
The kardashians is exactly what I expect. Anything refined was dead by the time the 60s hit. 
Thank you hippy generation.


----------



## Da' Manster!

I wonder if Caitlyn Jenner is going to be taking lots of BBC (big black c*ck) just like the Kardashian sluts?...


----------



## r1dermon

shes a lesbian with a c*ck.


----------



## scent troll

Lol that picture wtf hahaha


----------



## r1dermon




----------



## Da' Manster!

r1dermon said:


> View attachment 215346


Mike would hit it!...


----------



## r1dermon

he already does...

ayyyyyyyeeeeee


----------



## scent troll

^ fact


----------



## r1dermon

Dis one for all us pfury Playas.


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll

the chick on the right has some titties


----------



## CorGravey

Found penis destroyers eharmony profile &#128565;


----------



## r1dermon

Dude that's acrowe minus 180 lbs of pure Michigan lard.


----------



## CorGravey




----------



## scent troll

Reported for racism


----------



## Da' Manster!

good contributions fellas!...


----------



## scent troll

Contributions to what? We're entertaining ourselves.


----------



## Da' Manster!

scent troll said:


> Contributions to what? We're entertaining ourselves.


listen up, Jackass!...post pics or GTFO!!!...


----------



## Da' Manster!

Porn star Mia Khalifa chatted up by NFL player - it does not go well for him



















Mia Khalifa‏@miakhalifa
Warning: Trespassers in my DM's will be shot and hung out to dry in public.










Duke is clearly embarrassed.










Moar pics of her!!..I'd tear her Lebanese p*ssy up!...


----------



## scent troll

Holy f*ck that green bikini pic. I would nut all over that body


----------



## scent troll

this is not a funny pic in the least. but given that the historical thread is locked I had no choice. just wanted to share an image to you who appreciate history. im very much into Chernobyl history because of the human story of what happened as well as being fascinated by the science behind it. 
this image was capture of one of the liquidators (the men who cleaned up the site) on top of the roof of the reactor; the most intense radiation any of these men got were in this area. they would go out in make shift lead vests and masks and work in very very fast teams of 2. one to shovel, one to wheel barrel the debris over the side. 
the men within the 30 seconds they were allowed described the metallic taste in their mouth, dizziness and fatigue right after their job was done. a day later nausea would set it. 2 days later they would be extremely sick in many cases. this worker knew the writing was on the wall for him. you didn't go up there to shovel and move material to return home a hero. you went up there to die. all of them did. 
the image captured him after he removed his sweaty mask to take in the view of a place that would now be uninhabitable for 100,000 years (although many resettlers returned in some areas). 
he accepted his fate with no fear. 
this man for his sacrifice was given triple pay and a medal. he was then sent home to die.

we ought not forget these men didn't sacrifice for Russia alone but quite indeed the world. their stories should never be lost over time. take a moment to acknowledge the weight of the image as a man accepted his fate to do what he was asked to do.


----------



## CorGravey




----------



## CorGravey




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll

Still can't stop looking at the green bikini pic


----------



## Da' Manster!

scent troll said:


> Still can't stop looking at the green bikini pic


don't blame you!...







...she's one hot bitch with a smokin' bod!...









PS...I always look out for you brother Mike!...


----------



## scent troll




----------



## Da' Manster!

scent troll said:


>


just google mia khalifa and you can see more explicit pics of her...she's even got her own website...


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!

the pope luv him some titties!...


----------



## scent troll




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll

Lock it up agur


----------



## Ariana_Grande

Da said:


>


----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll

#CAPITALISM


----------



## CorGravey

Geez.Feel bad for that guy /\. Oh Canada!


----------



## CorGravey

Must enter a post.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer




----------



## Da' Manster!

here ya go, Mikey!...


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll

that's hilarious 
Can you imagine the autozone worker (me) the day that happened hahah


----------



## Da' Manster!

I was thinking about you when I posted that!...







...geezis, I'd love to see a video clip of you and her if that ever happened in real life.


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

holy f*ck boris

if i was the leader of the defunct soviet union id want a special ops team consisting of only borises. id scower all of siberia for men that looked exactly like him until I found about 6 of them. then id use them as a last resort for hostage situations and other special ops type things. imagine being taken hostage by a terrorist group and shits looking bleek and all of a sudden all 5 of the terrorists heads turn into pink mist while you are escorted to safety by a boris. "NO MORE WORRY, BORIS MAKE SAFE NOW, BORIS DESTROY ALL TERRORIST".


----------



## Ariana_Grande

pdestroyer69 said:


>


[/quote]


----------



## scent troll

That pic never gets old.


----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll

dat moment when me and danny are fuckin around outside aqhu and Ægir comes in


----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll

dat feel when brenden fasiers career is over


----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll

apologies to all for the last page of offensive and tasteless material. 
I am self imposing a one hour ban on any and all posting 
thank you for your continued support and patience as I attempt to grow and mature. 
-m


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

Siccckkkk meeehmmmuzzzzz

Thank you, your dankness.


----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll

would bang


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

stop posting

da manster is killing the meam game over at pirunhuh kayprars , hes posting fresh new ass sh*t, dank ass meams


----------



## scent troll

"stop posting da manster is killing the meam game over at pirunhuh kayprars , hes posting fresh new ass sh*t, dank ass meams"
-Patel


----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll

AYO ARIANA...POST DEM TITTIE PIX


----------



## scent troll




----------



## Da' Manster!

Wide_Eyed_Wanderer said:


> stop posting
> 
> da manster is killing the meam game over at pirunhuh kayprars , hes posting fresh new ass sh*t, dank ass meams


zeshan patel for president in 2016!...


----------



## scent troll

so hows your bet with dave going?


----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## Ariana_Grande

dave...


----------



## scent troll

dave?? niqqa what u think this is 2010?


----------



## scent troll




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll

Da said:


>


You posted that sh*t back in summer. Jesus Christ gtfo of here and don't return unless you have fresh lols


----------



## scent troll

Da said:


> ^^^...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> = friends til the end!...


And then there's this! Wtf is it with you and these cat/vagina posts? 
Literally. Go. Get the f*ck out


----------



## Da' Manster!

point well taken...I'll try and do better next time.


----------



## scent troll




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

it wont

apparently if it is not your willing to be around pork, or if u eat it without knowing, or an infidel puts it on ur body - allah will still accept you

the only thing stuff like that does is strengthen even further the morale of radical islam, because they are so ingrained in the religion, stuff like this just makes it even more valid in their eyes to carry on their path because we are making it clear that its "us vs islam"

My advice is simple let russia do it. Putin is already spearheading a movement against terrorism. These guys dont have to operate behind all the laws n sh*t the states do. Its perfectly fine in Russia to be like "yep we killed militant abdul, as well as his entire village, and bloodline. Lol collateral, u mad?" or "we killed bukhatar and his entire family, had to be done, but still we dont even care tho and will do it again".


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

the states on the other hand will spend billions patrolling random villages where villager and militant look exactly alike, and not find anything. Then when the time comes for a rare firefight they will send in a 50,000$ missle to take out 12 guys with rusty AKs.

russia will just straight up carpet bomb an entire village and then lol about it at the UN conference


----------



## scent troll

Imagine that. I post an image of a Muslim thing and the brown member rants on for 7 paragraphs.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

hahahahahahahah


----------



## r1dermon

Lol. f*cking Punjabi.


----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

manny keeps all his dank meams for kaypurrs









hes done there in 3 months what it took bullsnake to do in 8 years


----------



## scent troll

Lol bullsnake. Remember when the mods just hard deleted his thread (that he didn't even start btw) and he Rage quit pfury? sh*t was classic. Like watching a mans life work go up in smoke


----------



## Da' Manster!

Wide_Eyed_Wanderer said:


> manny keeps all his dank meams for kaypurrs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hes done there in 3 months what it took bullsnake to do in 8 years


thanks Zeshan...







...I take my work seriously!...


----------



## scent troll

Manny is kind of the new bullsnake 
I mean honestly without him this place is 50% less entertaining.


----------



## Da' Manster!

scent troll said:


> Manny is kind of the new bullsnake
> I mean honestly without him this place is 50% less entertaining.


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!

...something smells fishy...


----------



## scent troll

You thing biegh got turned on tho?


----------



## scent troll

this disturbs me to watch
#attackontitan


----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

stop meaming


----------



## scent troll

all 3 of your last posts had the word meam in them. 
youre so nuts LOL OMG


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll

Damanster comin hard as f*ck with that meeyum'meh








Thank god for damayunstowrr


----------



## Ariana_Grande

this thread







,


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll

Dick move. That made me upset. That innocent little girl just met a creepy bastard and her childhood came a little closer to its end by some baby dick with scissors. 
I hope that guy has an undiagnosed bladder cancer that's beyond curing


----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll

i want this painting in my house that i dont have


----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

You deserve to be banned for the above gayness. Holy f*ck. Iphone, youtube! Soooo funny bro, go rape your mouth with a shotgun now.


----------



## scent troll

lol


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll

Mods lock it up


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll

So typical of this fagqot generation. Don't go back and get your sh*t fixed. Post a pic of it. Caption it. And post it to social media for attention. 
Also. Fake as f*ck. No one made that mistake at a McDonald's. GTFO of here with your staged pics for cheap laughs. Asshole


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll

Please lock the thread and 48 hour ban on damanster. 
Thanks

-Pfury members


----------



## Da' Manster!

you are so jelly because I post dank meme's and gifs and MR. ZESHAN approves!...


----------



## scent troll

Duh.


----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll

That was a strange reaction. Also that would have been awesome to put in a mentos commercial


----------



## scent troll




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll

that would be awesome 
I would be like







baes preggers
And unzip


----------



## scent troll

/waits for the Jessica Parker horse pic


----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## r1dermon

Zero dankness on this page.


----------



## scent troll

im ripping sh*t off from pkeeprs. its about post count not cool pics


----------



## Da' Manster!

scent troll said:


> im ripping sh*t off from pkeeprs. its about post count not cool pics


quit biting off my pics you cocksucker!...quit posting repeats!...sh*t just go ahead and post my serra jesikka parcur horse face pics!...


----------



## scent troll

post more sh*t so i can copy and paste it hoe


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

i hate when I see the lounge has new posts and its just this fagg0t thread thats highlighted

bro we get it, the internet has funny pics on it. thanks for informing me, ive seen each pic multiple times. this disgusting vacant forum doesnt need constant updates of stale funny pics, f*cking get a job and stop linking pics in this fuckin thread

/hella mad


----------



## scent troll




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

bro shut the f*ck up you havent been in a classroom since 1995, u cant relate to that muhmay

i can relate because i left school within the last 7 years class of 2008 bitch, oh sh*t i cant because i didnt have any friends in HS ahahahahahahaha lol olo lahahahahahaa


----------



## scent troll

And just think. The better part of a decade later and you still live in the same bedroom in the same house. 
I envy your stability


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

we moved august i made posts about it

fuckin take an interest in my life for once, weve known eachother for years now


----------



## scent troll

Eh. I'm good.


----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll

OMG I HEWP DANNY LIKES DEEZ! LOLOLOL


----------



## scent troll




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

none of these were funny


----------



## scent troll

HAHAHAHA OMG DIS IS SSSSEEEEUUUGGGHHHHHH TRREEEEWWWWWWWWWWWW LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll

would you recieve a tug jawb from dis hoe? yes or nu


----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

I gurantee you manny has a cum drenched VHS of that laying on his coffee table. Its not even hidden, he just leaves it flat out on the coffee table and makes small talk with creeped out guests about it.


----------



## scent troll

Lol


----------



## Da' Manster!

Wide_Eyed_Wanderer said:


> I gurantee you manny has a cum drenched VHS of that laying on his coffee table. Its not even hidden, he just leaves it flat out on the coffee table and makes small talk with creeped out guests about it.


shut up you red headed afro hairy p*ssy with metal teeth!...


----------



## Da' Manster!

Da said:


> I gurantee you manny has a cum drenched VHS of that laying on his coffee table. Its not even hidden, he just leaves it flat out on the coffee table and makes small talk with creeped out guests about it.


shut up you red headed afro hairy p*ssy with metal teeth!...








[/quote]








...


----------



## Ægir

Da said:


> shut up you red headed afro hairy p*ssy with metal teeth!...










...








[/quote]

That was the furthest thing from owned I have ever seen... you might as well pay for dinner, bake him a cake, and shake his hand while thanking his parents for letting you get buttfucked in the comfort of their home.

Also, that movie is terrible... 3/10


----------



## scent troll

dude legit just rated clown porn


----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## Da' Manster!

Emma Watson Topless!! (NSFW)


----------



## scent troll

-____-


----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll

I want this shirt so fuckin bad


----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## scent troll




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## Da' Manster!




----------



## scent troll




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

glad ur back hon


----------



## scent troll




----------



## Ægir




----------

